# Getting Young Horses Used to Traffic



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I like to pony them off an older horse who is used to traffic - older horse between the youngster and the traffic. 

Feeding hay off the back of a ute is a good way to get then used to being close to cars as well. 

No matter what you do, it's important YOU don't react to the traffic. Just carry on as usual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ This.
Sometimes a horse needs another horse to show them that there is nothing to fear. My horse used to be afraid of traffic. So I spent hours riding with a barn mate who had an older calm TB who was very traffic safe. We rode single file, her in front. It didn't take too many rides until my horse was as calm as hers. Now my horse is fine even with transport trucks barrelling by.


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Brilliant thank you. My yard is on quite a busy road so I've been standing at the entrance with him.
The thing with Obie is we're sooo close, and he's not scared if I'm by his side.. but if I'm on top, he just completely freaks out.. rears and spins etc.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I dont like using another horse unless the road is really busy as you still have to go through training them again when you ride out alone.
I have a 4 year old that im breaking in and I have just started working him with traffic... I shut the gates to our yard and I held him whilst my friend revved her car and drove behind him and next to him on the driveway and then I progressed this to walking him in hand down quite lanes and letting him see cars. He's fine on wide roads with traffic infront and behind him but a bit worried about cars behind him in narrow lanes. I will just continue to walk him out as they need the exposure to him.
I can understand he's okay when you're stood by him as my guys the same.. Really looks to me for security. I have yet to ride him out though.. Maybe work on your trust together whilst your onboard?

Hope this helped


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If I have a horse who is afraid, we have put them in the pasture closest to the road.....if you have one.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I spent quite a bit of time ponying Hunter last summer and now I can walk him up the road by himself no problem and we have quite a busy road and stupid people NEVER slow down.


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> If I have a horse who is afraid, we have put them in the pasture closest to the road.....if you have one.


Obie's field is the one next to the road.
I'm going to start walking him in hand on the road and then I'll school him in the arena with me on his back and see how we go from there


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

King said:


> Obie's field is the one next to the road.
> I'm going to start walking him in hand on the road and then I'll school him in the arena with me on his back and see how we go from there



Do you have more picture of your horse? I would love to see what he looks like and they are kinda hard to see in your barn picts. He looks quite stunning.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I ask my 2yo to move somewhere, anywhere as long as he has somewhere to go. When a car passes I make sure he sees it coming then we walk in circles or I lead him over to a another area. That way he is distracted and is still listening to you. Instead of just standing still and panicking focused only on the big monster he thinks is out there.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

do you have someone who can help you.. like you get on him (ur horse) and u have an experienced person leading him next to the road so that way he cant get completely out of control and learn that he doesnt need to freak out when someone is on him


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> do you have someone who can help you.. like you get on him (ur horse) and u have an experienced person leading him next to the road so that way he cant get completely out of control and learn that he doesnt need to freak out when someone is on him


 Yeah I've got someone at the yard who has offered to do this for me


----------



## Madiera (Jul 1, 2010)

I am in the process of training my 4 year old to be road safe as well. I have been hand walking him. I started around a relatively quiet neighborhood off a busy road. The first time he was a bit nervous. I didn't push it. I went as far as I thought he could handle, let him eat some grass, then turned around and went home. Then I did it again and went a bit further. Last time we went around the entire 1/4 mile block and then down a major road for about another 1/4 mile. No drama. He followed me along, even when the cars whizzed by. Hope this helps.


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies guys 
He's been coping really really well 
He's been on a few walks, and has seen everything pretty much, had tractors, cars and bikes pass close by to him.
I even took him into the ford!
Such a good boy!
Am taking him along a busy road tomorrow!


----------



## justkeepriding (Jun 26, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> I spent quite a bit of time ponying Hunter last summer and now I can walk him up the road by himself no problem and we have quite a busy road and stupid people NEVER slow down.


How about the ones that speed up. One guy not only increased speed, he decided to move over driving on the speed bumps - made a noise that we had never experienced before!


----------



## RockNRoll (Jun 8, 2009)

Most people understand little about horses so you have to be prepared to expect the unexpected I guess.


----------

